# Truckloads of "Blue" Farmalls



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yesterday while driving northbound on I-65 going to town, I saw not one, not 2 not three, but 7 tractor trailer loads of blue Farmalls all heading southbound on I-65. Odds are they are being trucked to the Port of Mobile, Alabama, for shipment somewhere in the other parts of the world.

Its not uncommon to see truck / trailer loads ofd older MF's and Ford 3000's heading northboud on I-65 from Mobile as they bring in shiploads of them from overseas to sell here as used tractors all the time, usually from England from what I was told.

Just what is this world coming to.........Blue Farmalls........everyone knows the proper color of a farmall is either red or rust!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

And I remember when a Case was a Case, an IH was an IH, an AC was AC, a Ford was a Ford, etc., etc.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Blue farmalls now that just not right#[email protected]$:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Maybe they're blue because they're sad? 
Bein' shipped out of the US and all.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Good point there CatDaddy that has to be it:lmao:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I like the red myself too, but as I understand it, IH would paint your tractor any color you like if you paid 'em for it,, even blue. 

So Chipmaker, were these the old letter sries tractors, or the later number series, or a combination:question: 

Maybe they'll live on farmin' in some under developed nation for another 50- 60 years!


----------



## Ace Schrunk (Sep 15, 2003)

*Blue Famalls*

That is sad to bad we don't have the good old red any more.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Blue Famalls*



> _Originally posted by Ace Schrunk _
> *That is sad to bad we don't have the good old red any more. *


OMG, Ace Schrunk! I remember you from the first couple days of the board being open back in 9/03. Welcome back. I hope to see you back more often! Thanks for posting. 

How have you been? What tractors do you have? 


Andy


----------



## Ace Schrunk (Sep 15, 2003)

I just have a Kubota Bx2200 and my brother have dad's 1939 F20. I would like to fix it a little and show it, but that will never happen. Not to many tractors will take the over 70 years in same family ribbon.
Good to hear from you


----------

